# bbs in the checked baggage



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you have any idea if i could transport the steel bbs in the flight luggage (germany)
Or are they clasified as ammunition?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You'll need to call the airline.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't take chances now a days. Like said above, call the air line to see, if they say no, don't try to find a way around it.

Not worth the trouble when ammunition is as easy as picking up a rock or a bag of marbles.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

just buy a bag of marbles when you get to where you will end up from your flight~~be the safest way~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I've been flying quite a bit the last couple of years and my experience has been that the area of most concern is with your carry on luggage. I take folding knives with me for protection everywhere I go and I place them in my checked luggage. They go through all the Xray equipment and the security know that they are there aa a result. I've never had a problem with them.

Do the same with the BBs. Place them in your checked luggage. If there is a concern they will open and inspect your luggage finding only BBs. BBs are not illegal. Worst case scenario - they mgiht confiscate them. They are a pretty innocuous item unless they are found surrounding an anti personel bomb. Then ya gots problems!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ship them through a parcel service ahead of time . If there is a question then you probably shouldn't take a chance.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I just went to Seattle on a business trip last week and had my BB shooter and.177 BBs on my checked luggage, didn't even have a note from the TSE stating they checked my bag.

The German airlines may be a little stricter, I would give them a call as previously suggested.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't believe they would give you a hard time, especially if they've been checked in. If they ask, just tell them they're spare ball bearings for your bike.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

wombat said:


> I can't believe they would give you a hard time, especially if they've been checked in. If they ask, just tell them they're spare ball bearings for your bike.


Cuz everyone needs 4,000 spare bearings for there bike!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe they would give you a hard time, especially if they've been checked in. If they ask, just tell them they're spare ball bearings for your bike.
> ...


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You can take a machete in checked baggage or a bow and arrows. Checked baggage is checked baggage and since you can't board an aircraft with this stuff there's no worry for you or security nannies. But do check the airline. But as said above, just buy it at the destination or a similar ammo. Bicicyle shops that do maintenance on bikes throw away gobbs of ball bearings worn out from the fork bearings. My amigo in the states gave me pounds of them free...all I had to do was soak them ihem in gasoline to degrease them and let them dry. Residual grease protected them from rust. I loaded shotgun shells with that using a shot cage wad so the hard bearings wouldn't erote the choke and used the larger ones in my Tru Mark with light bands. You could also buy for pretty cheap a carton of bicycle ball bearings, it's labled as such...am sure it would pass in check on luggage packaged like that. A bike shop in Germany would likewise have used ball bearings they haven't thrown out yet...you may have to check with a few, buy a few beers for the guy and yer set. A sharp security goon would know the difference between ball bearings and BBs, an average one would not. If someone asks you, tell the truth, "they're used bicycle ball bearings I'm going to give to a friend who uses them in his son's toy sling shot". Just don't mention you have a slingshot in the other suitcase checked in also. Don't pack ammo with slingshot just to be safe, use separate luggage and deband your slingshot as well, putting the bands away from the frame. Be sly.

In Spain they shoot olive pits. I tried it, works great...flies reasonably well at 10 meters, organic, blabla green etc. Peas do OK at 10m as well. My pea harvest here..some was used for ammo to try it...works as well as a bean shooter. I could hunt spiders! Soy beans are hard and almost round as well. And someone will get free soy beans and peas come harvest time!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Normally there should be no problem as steel BB's alone (i.e. no explosive substances of any kind h34r: ) would not be classed as dangerous goods, but it would nevertheless be advisable to check directly with the airline to make sure - and to announce this "cargo" in your luggage at the airport check-in while mentioning that this was deemed OK by the airline representative you contacted.

Another solution may be to order a supply of steel BB's at the German supplier "Kugel Winnie" (good prices and excellent service), and to have it shipped to where you will be staying - ideally in time for your planned arrival. Check out this link:

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/030101056

Good luck.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I strongly disagree with the advice to ask the airline and/or declare the balls. When most petty bureaucrats (and that includes airline clerks) don't know the answer, they default to no. Pack them and if security takes them (highly unlikely) that should be the end of it.

Again, BB is a shot size. If it's not .177 (air rifle) or .18 (shotgun shot) it's not a BB.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

i took them with me in the luggage and everything went good


----------

